# Unusual 36 sport motobike(zep) on &b@y



## reginald (Oct 5, 2016)

this one is getting blown up on ebay.....I noticed the top bar has 3 tubes at the connection to the seat tube. It reminds me of Rustjunkies frame, but with a straight downtube.  


  I'm hoping Scott chimes in.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 5, 2016)

Wasn't there one like this on ebay last year? ...or was it a camel-back...?


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 5, 2016)

I do remember seeing a similar one with a wishbone like rear triangle. No idea though. But....cool! Let's ask Catfish.


----------



## reginald (Oct 5, 2016)

A camelback sounds vaguely familiar....are there two kinds of seat collars, or is this one missing the outer part of the nut?


----------



## reginald (Oct 5, 2016)

Link-      http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hawthorne-Frame-Prewar-/232103504419?hash=item360a726a23:g:dWYAAOSwPCVX9DtJ


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2016)

Shame this is getting blown apart. Nice bike...


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 5, 2016)

reginald said:


> A camelback sounds vaguely familiar....are there two kinds of seat collars, or is this one missing the outer part of the nut?




Yes, I've seen 2 kinds of collets: this type and with the crimped-on top piece.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 5, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Shame this is getting blown apart. Nice bike...




Yeah. the fork and trussrod plate are different than 1937 on from what I've seen.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 5, 2016)

The belief is this "tri-bar" is a 1935. I got it from a friend as a bare frame that had been stripped and primered. I added the correct fork, the rest I built as I liked.
This bike should not be used as a reference for "correct".


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 5, 2016)

The only 2 I've seen like the frame above are it and this one:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rollfast-zepelgin.13642/#post-66243


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 5, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/36-rollfast-road-star.18035/#post-90499


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 6, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Shame this is getting blown apart. Nice bike...




I wouldn't doubt that this bike was just a regular 1936 Sport Model.


----------



## jkent (Oct 6, 2016)

That bike would look good with a single cylinder engine sitting down in that frame.
It just looks like the frame swoops down like that on the down tube just for an engine.
JKent


----------



## catfish (Oct 6, 2016)

This bike was at Trexlertown last week.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 9, 2016)

That frame is so much sexier with the curved down tube.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 9, 2016)

This seller has some creative titles for their listings...


*Swinng Phanton Fenders*
*Hawthorne Spraquet Prewar
Schwinn Springer Fork Men We The Key Not Original
Hawthorne Handgobar Prewar*


----------

